# New...Old planes



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

I found two planes at a flea market the other day, been looking for a jointer plane and came across a No.08 24" long. It's black and rust, mostly rust,but after cleanup I could find no identifying marks on it. I did a search and the only 08 I found was made by Record. The only problem was Record's logo was on the lever lock and the front of the plane.
The other is a Millers Falls No. 140c-BG it's a corregated sole and the G means government model. Does this mean it stole my $10. I'd like to restore them to functional condition, I flattened the soles but the blades and chip breakers need to be replaced. The 08 could use a bead blasting I'm guessing, the paint is flaking off and there is rust under it.
I've read here that planes may need to be japanned, what is that and how do you do it?
Any help or suggestions will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks 
Rick


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Yes,and not only did the 10 spot vanish but.........every year about this time they're gonna want some sort of payment for the privilege of owning it.

Whats wrong with the blade and chip breaker?BW


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The MF 140 is the Stanley equivalent of a #5 jack plane(14"), and is an economy version of their #14. 

If the 8 is from Record you should have a potentially very nice plane on your hands. 

Some pics would be helpful (hint, hint!), but it sounds like both can be salvaged. You'll want to break the planes down as much as possible and remove the loose jappanning (paint) and rust to get a good look. Something like Evaporust is a good start for rust removal....then wire brush the stubborn remnants, and get everything cleaned and lubed. You can repaint the surface with primer and spray enamel. 

Oldtoolheaven.com (Millers Falls info)
recordhandplanes.com
record-planes.com
rexmill.com (all things hand plane)

Here you can see my MF 140 next to an MF 14. I think mine's been repainted by another owner but the color is about right...the cap lever should have a decal of some sort, while the 14's cap lever is embossed.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

BWSmith said:


> Yes,and not only did the 10 spot vanish but.........every year about this time they're gonna want some sort of payment for the privilege of owning it.
> 
> Whats wrong with the blade and chip breaker?BW


On the 140 the blade and chip breaker are rusted together, I can get them apart but the pitting is bad enough to keep them from getting a smooth edge.
The 08 has a 2 1/2" blade on it and is supposed to have a 2 5/8" blade. It too is very pitted and looks like it was sharpened on a grinder, blued and crooked,the chip breaker is OK. So, yes, they're already going to steal money from me:laughing:.
Knotscott, nice set. That last one sure looks like mine, nothing embossed but no decal either, the info is stamped on the side of the plane. The 140 cleaned up OK and the sole flattened easily on my diamond stone. The frog just needed some tlc and the paint looks pretty good.
The 08 has a logo embossed on the top of the blade that was only about half legible. When I looked up Record planes it did show the same logo and it was "Cold Steel Tungsten Warranted"but like I said, it's the wrong size blade. I have pics I just have to figure out how to get them to the right size to get them on this site. I spent over two hours one day trying to get it and was ready to put a 12 gauge slug through the computer, I gave up and haven't tried since. I need to figure this out.
Thanks for the links and info.
Rick


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Ha...go easy on the PC! :wallbash:....good ammo is expensive! :laughing:

You can put your pics on a free hosting site like photobucket.com, and can easily edit (and size) and post them from there.

Here's more pics of my babies:


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

:clap:got pics on, now to keep in practice so I don't forget


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey Robin,how about a nice writeup on tool steels used for plane irons.........You know,in a "earn your keep" sort of way?Just sayin.


Knot,I'll take that sixth bench plane from the R.The blonde wood with the moosh'd fr knob one.Very nice collection!BW


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I get some good deals at flea markets, and garage sales. Found this plane for $10. Needs a little work. I haven't seen this type around much. Know what it is?
.




















 







.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

I'd say its "all about back'n it in".......but every gaul dang time I merely mention the phrase........well,it sets off a chain reaction that goes no-where?

But yeah,back it in.......and be ready-N-willin to be,...."on the gas",on the gas,on the gas,ect,ect.We're only gonna make time/$,on the gas.BW


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> I get some good deals at flea markets, and garage sales. Found this plane for $10. Needs a little work. I haven't seen this type around much. Know what it is?


 
Is it a mortising plane? :smile:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

mdntrdr said:


> Is it a mortising plane? :smile:


Yes it is. It's a butt mortise plane, used for passage door hinge mortising.












 







.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

So what do you do.. hang the blade at the depth of the hinge mortise?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

johnnie52 said:


> So what do you do.. hang the blade at the depth of the hinge mortise?


Eventually. I chisel the outer edge, and make a few passes.












 







.


----------

